# ATV Trail App??



## Mdcaldwell74 (Jun 19, 2018)

Is there a good ATV app/GPS to use to help identify ATV trails and legal roads to ride on?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

I use Polaris Ride command on my cell phone.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

I use this: https://www.vvmapping.com/orvtrailGPS.html


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Onx which is the leading mapping software for hunting just launched a off road app. I imagine they will be the leader in the industry quickly. They do it right.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

williewater99 said:


> I use this: https://www.vvmapping.com/orvtrailGPS.html


Been using VVMapping for a long time. Jeremy is from Michigan and his maps are the best out there for snowmobiling and ORV's. No app will ever come close. The roads that are open to ORV's are highlighted in purple, which makes it easy to see while driving.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Come over and ride in my sub. Cant get any police enforcement of any laws here.


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

MossyHorns said:


> Been using VVMapping for a long time. Jeremy is from Michigan and his maps are the best out there for snowmobiling and ORV's. No app will ever come close. The roads that are open to ORV's are highlighted in purple, which makes it easy to see while driving.


Good to hear this. I just got vvmapping for ORV's for a new gps I got for Christmas. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

MossyHorns said:


> Been using VVMapping for a long time. Jeremy is from Michigan and his maps are the best out there for snowmobiling and ORV's. No app will ever come close. The roads that are open to ORV's are highlighted in purple, which makes it easy to see while driving.


Jeremy has great customer service, as well. Any time I emailed him with a question or comment, he got back to me real quick.


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

williewater99 said:


> Jeremy has great customer service, as well. Any time I emailed him with a question or comment, he got back to me real quick.


Yep. I got a new gps for Christmas, and not being very tech advantaged, I could not get the vvmapping to work Called Jeremy and he very patiently talked me through it. Now can't wait for warmer weather to get out and try it.


----------

